# how we were in 64 SMITHS DOCKS



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

SMITHS DOCKS 1964

arrived------ships name--------sailed
11/1/64----world oriental---- 14/1/64
14/1/64----nowshera----------17/2/64
18/2/64----doriefs-------------5/2/64
20/1/64----altair--------------7/3/64
28/1/64----ruysdael-----------30/1/64
1/2/64-----athelstane---------28/4/64
4/2/64-----clyde crusader-----9/3/64
6/2/64-----border keep--------8/3/64
13/2/64----alice bowater------26/2/64
14/2/64----abisko-------------15/2/64
21/2/64----santander----------16/3/64
24/2/64----atheltemplar--------22/7/64
28/2/64----british patrol--------25/3/64
9/3/64-----regent royal--------23/3/64
12/3/64----pandora------------17/4/64
13/3/64----sarah bowater------26/3/64
16/3/64----warkworth----------3/4/64
19/3/64----queensgarth--------7/4/64
26/3/64----clan macintyre------14/4/64
31/3/64----border terrier--------21/4/64
31/3/64----british seafarer------4/6/64
2/4/64-----tetela---------------12/4/64
3/4/64-----riverdore-------------12/4/64
8/4/64-----zaphon--------------6/5/64---tight squeeze in the big dock
11/4/64----orlando--------------29/4/64
13/4/64----waterland------------30/4/64
17/4/64----mobil apex------------ 18/6/64 full tank blasting
18/4/64----corbrae---------------29/4/64
28/4/64----athelchief-------------15/5/64
29/4/64----seakite----------------24/5/64
29/4/64----lucigen---------------22/5/64
3/5/64-----lorna-----------------20/5/64
3/5/64-----british adventure------30/5/64
11/5/64----kenilworth castle------14/5/64
17/5/64----prospero--------------4/6/64
19/5/64----mari------------------25/5/64
21/5/64----j.m. ugland------------30/5/64
24/5/64----british birch------------12/6/64---scrapped
25/5/64----pizarro----------------9/6/64
4/6/64-----spenser---------------14/8/64----lengthened by another hold 
9/6/64-----margaret bowater------18/6/64
9/6/64-----james rowan----------19/6/64
12/6/64----appolonia-------------19/6/64
18/6/64----ravensworth----------30/6/64
20/6/64----irish cedar------------29/6/64
25/6/64----canopic--------------23/7/64
25/6/64----welsh herald----------31/6/64
29/6/64----reaveley--------------22/7/64
29/6/64----pompey light----------28/7/64
29/6/64----baltic sprite-----------26/7/64
30/6/64----british fame-----------15/7/64

hope these get the old memory going another six month to follow


cheers tom(*))


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

I was on the BALTIC SPRITE when she was in.

She was having a bow drive in ramp and a ramp between the tween deck and lower hold. What a waste of money that was.

The ship had been designed to take cars up to Finland and bring newsprint back. the key was newsprint where it was critical to have a smooth deck with no risk of ripping the rolls. After this work two things had a big effect, we never carried a car again, the ford contract must have come to an end. The major was that our nice smooth deck and hull linings suddenly had a ramp for movement between the tween deck and the shore and another for movement between tween deck and lower hold. 

Guess what. Our previous good record of low damaged newsprint rolls changed. In one part of the hold we were getting deep splits which almost made them useless.

Still it was a nice month in North Sheilds.

Interesting to see that one of my earlier ships was also on the list. The RUYSDAEL. I later saw her in Southampton as the ARISTIDES XILAS after she had been on fire in Rouen. Escorted round her while she was in drydock.

Spent time at Smiths dock at North Shields and ****gy Island so would like to see other listings.


----------



## Galley Boy (Jun 14, 2005)

Certainly brings back memories,1st trip on the Prospero to Duluth with a good Geordie crowd,happy days,thanks for the date Tom


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

What we had Tom then what we lost. Looking forward to your next postings


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

thanks for the comments lads nice to see a bit of intrest, baltic boats were always nice smart ships we lengthened a couple over the years good jobs.

cheers tom


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*how we were in 64 continued*

the next six months

arrived------name-------------sailed
2/7/64----irish blackthorn------24/7/64
3/7/64----adelaide star--------28/10/64
6/7/64----port quebec---------19/9/64
16/7/64---la loma-------------1/8/64
15/7/64---thornaby-----------26/7/64
19/7/64---london victory------29/7/64
22/7/64---british renown------7/8/64
21/7/64---san john p----------25/7/64
25/7/64---fulham v111--------4/9/64
29/7/64---british beacon-------3/9/64
3/8/64----london splendour----12/8/64
7/8/64----joy-----------------15/8/64
7/8/64----corbank-------------18/8/64
10/8/64---aida----------------20/10/64
12/8/64---nordic hawk---------2/9/64
12/8/64---waroonga-----------21/8/64
13/8/64---tano river-----------10/9/64----rats like greyhounds
21/8/64---cedar---------------28/8/64
23/8/64---thistledhu-----------16/9/64
27/8/64---thornaby------------19/9/64
1/9/64----adams beck----------10/9/64
8/9/64----tideflow--------------11/10/64
13/9/64---sheridan--------------19/11/64--lengthened with extra hold
14/9/64---doric-----------------15/10/64
14/9/64---british crown----------19/10/64
16/9/64---lakkish----------------23/9/64
22/9/64---meto------------------26/9/64
6/10/64---salinas---------------24/10/64
13/10/64--alkor----------------30/10/64
17/10/64--british gannet--------9/11/64
22/10/64--la pradera-----------19/11/64
21/10/64--bretwalda-----------11/11/64
30/10/64--rotherwick castle----6/12/64
31/10/64--rustenburg castle----25/11/64
4/11/64---roxburgh castle------28/11/64
6/11/64---tidespring------------20/11/64
7/11/64---greenland------------12/11/64
16/11/64--trinculo--------------19/11/64
22/11/64--la laguana-----------4/12/64
30/11/64--fulham X-------------2/12/64
1/12/64---victore---------------3/12/64
2/12/64---granada--------------13/12/64
5/12/64---maratha endeavour---12/12/64
6/12/64---pyrrhus--------------3/3/65---FIRE DAMAGE REPAIRS
8/12/64---clan urquhart--------24/1/65
9/12/64---hardbakur------------11/12/64----icelandic trawler

9/12/64---sletterbakur----------11/12/64----icelandic trawler
10/12/64--wave prince----------11/1/65
19/12/64--richmond castle-------18/1/65
22/12/64--fulham X1-------------30/12/64
31/12/64--roslin castle-----------24/1/65


thats it for 1964 very busy them days and all big companys,
1965 will be along shortly

cheers tom(*))


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

How far do your records go Tom? great stuff brings back memories.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

my records go from 1963 up to may 1972, i dont know why i stopped i should have kept going, wished i could have afforded a camera then,but it shows how busy the river was and this is only smiths dock.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

I note the Moss tanker Lucigen . I sailed on her in 67/67 as 5th Eng .


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

I was hoping it would cover my time as a pilot but I didn't start till 1975.


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

Tom,
Four of my old ones there from BP days - British Birch (1961-2), British Renown (1963-4), British Beacon (1959-60) & British Gannet (1962 first vessel as 3/0).
Thanks for posting - very evocative.
Kind regards,
John.


----------



## Norman Trewren (Sep 27, 2005)

Was in Smith's in Scottish Lion, December 1963. A good time was had be all!

Norman


----------

